# HU_NBT Video from USB



## grave (Jun 13, 2014)

Parkaboy said:


> I've successfully coded video from USB on F31 with NBT
> 
> ENT_CODEC_OGG > aktiv


Hi, does that mean you can read FLAC audio files ?

In Windows, Ogg codec offers this capability.

Thanks

Another question : Can we use USB HDD (or SSD) or only USB key ?


----------



## craig321rolex (Apr 28, 2014)

Successfully coded USB video and added the Codecs too, confirm that copy to HDD on NBT doesn't work.

Nice feature!


----------



## sgriffin33 (May 31, 2014)

I did this as well in a f01 (same codding as in this thread) and it works very well  I have only used flash drives though, haven't tried a hdd or copying any files


----------



## grave (Jun 13, 2014)

craig321rolex said:


> Successfully coded USB video and added the Codecs too, confirm that copy to HDD on NBT doesn't work.
> Nice feature!


was your HDD recognize by the car ? and what capacity, what format ?

I tryed whith a HDD in NTFS and the car respond USB not connected. Perhaps in Fat32 as a flash Drive ?

------------------------

I also got answer to my precedent question :
NBT can read *flac* files on a flash drive without coding and display cover in tag or in the album directory


----------



## daniely30 (Dec 1, 2013)

pasa29 said:


> Hy guys.. Why isnt it possible to watch Musikclips over USB in Full Screen??
> 
> I tryed every Resolution, and different Modes, like mk4, mpeg2, xvid, ...
> 
> ...


Did you ever figure out how to watch video in full screen? On mine it seems there is always some space on sides.

Sent from BimmerApp mobile app


----------



## zamodany (Nov 3, 2014)

Hello everyone
It also works on the base unit radio Professional NBT ?
Or you need to have installed the navipro?

Thanks in advance
:thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

zamodany said:


> Hello everyone
> It also works on the base unit radio Professional NBT ?
> Or you need to have installed the navipro?
> 
> ...


USB Video works only with NBT, and there is only one NBT Head Unit, and it comes with 609 NAV Pro.

What are you referring to "base unit radio Professional NBT"? HU_ENTRYNAV Head Unit for 606 Business Nav?


----------



## zamodany (Nov 3, 2014)

shawnsheridan said:


> USB Video works only with NBT, and there is only one NBT Head Unit, and it comes with 609 NAV Pro.
> 
> What are you referring to "base unit radio Professional NBT"? HU_ENTRYNAV Head Unit for 606 Business Nav?


I have only the radio and the CD player but production in 2013 and in the list of ECU should be referred to as HU_ENTRYNAV, but by opening the file in the editor ncd FDL is the root HU_NBT.


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

The CAFD Header Name as shown in the Editor means nothing. If you have 606 Business Nav, and SVT shows HU_ENTRYNAV ECU, then you have HU_ENTRYNAV Head Unit, which is not NBT.


----------



## zamodany (Nov 3, 2014)

shawnsheridan said:


> The CAFD Header Name as shown in the Editor means nothing. If you have 606 Business Nav, and SVT shows HU_ENTRYNAV ECU, then you have HU_ENTRYNAV Head Unit, which is not NBT.


OK Shawn tks a lot for your answer...
This is my situation ...
there is no way to turn the vision of the video through the USB port?

Thanks in advance


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

zamodany said:


> OK Shawn tks a lot for your answer...
> This is my situation ...
> there is no way to turn the vision of the video through the USB port?
> 
> Thanks in advance


Ok, you have HU_ENTRY and not HU_ENTRYNAV. With HU_ENTRY, you cannot have USB Video.


----------



## zamodany (Nov 3, 2014)

shawnsheridan said:


> Ok, you have HU_ENTRY and not HU_ENTRYNAV. With HU_ENTRY, you cannot have USB Video.


There is no chance?
But if I encode this entry: 3000 HMI CDMM_VIDEO under HU_ENTRY not work anyway?


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

I don't know what else I can say. HU_ENTRY cannot be coded for USB Video. Even HU_CIC cannot. Only HU_NBT can.


----------



## zamodany (Nov 3, 2014)

shawnsheridan said:


> I don't know what else I can say. HU_ENTRY cannot be coded for USB Video. Even HU_CIC cannot. Only HU_NBT can.


Ok it's clear ...
I hoped until the end to be able to find an alternative way...

Sorry to bother you

Thanks


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

zamodany said:


> Ok it's clear ...
> I hoped until the end to be able to find an alternative way...
> 
> Sorry to bother you
> ...


It is no bother at all, it is simply a mater of what you want is not possible. I wish my CIC was capable of USB Video too, but it is not.


----------



## zamodany (Nov 3, 2014)

shawnsheridan said:


> It is no bother at all, it is simply a mater of what you want is not possible. I wish my CIC was capable of USB Video too, but it is not.


Me too 

:thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## glideslope (Dec 25, 2014)

Does anyone know what video file format is compatible? I've tried a wmv file, it plays and I hear the sound but no video at all.


----------



## sat-fritze (Dec 26, 2015)

Hi

I have a big problem with my F46 (11.2015)
I can not get video play 

I did that

API_USB_VIDEO > both
ENT_CODEC_XVID > aktiv
ENT_CODEC_VCD > aktiv
ENT_CODEC_OGG > aktiv
VIDEO_HANDBRAKE > nicht_aktiv
VIDEO_FRONT_LOCKED > nicht_aktiv
SPEEDLOCK_X_KMH_MAX > FF
SPEEDLOCK_X_KMH_MIN > FF

In menu selecting video is available.
However, no video display.
It is a USB stick (FAT32) with a mp4 video file.
The file is played automatically but only audio and no video

Can anybody help me?










So look at me from videos.
Only audio and title picture _sl_


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

sat-fritze said:


> Hi
> 
> I have a big problem with my F46 (11.2015)
> I can not get video play
> ...


And your Head Unit is HU_NBT and not HU_ENTRYNAV or something else?


----------



## sat-fritze (Dec 26, 2015)

ENTRYNAV


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

sat-fritze said:


> ENTRYNAV
> ...


So, you have no Coding problem at all, rather you have a Head Unit problem. ENTRYNAV Head Unit does not support USB Video.


----------



## sat-fritze (Dec 26, 2015)

Is there another possibility?


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

sat-fritze said:


> Is there another possibility?


No, except maybe aftermarket solution.


----------



## sat-fritze (Dec 26, 2015)

ok, thank you


----------



## firstcapt (Nov 19, 2015)

shawnsheridan said:


> So, you have no Coding problem at all, rather you have a Head Unit problem. ENTRYNAV Head Unit does not support USB Video.


Does ENTRYNAV support DVD?
I got the ENTRYNAV (Navi Pro with HUD) in my car and decoding the VIN there is a AREA-2 DVD voice even though I'm not able to read DVD. It says format not supported


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

firstcapt said:


> Does ENTRYNAV support DVD?
> I got the ENTRYNAV (Navi Pro with HUD) in my car and decoding the VIN there is a AREA-2 DVD voice even though I'm not able to read DVD. It says format not supported


I do not know about ENTRYNAV DVD Support.


----------



## sat-fritze (Dec 26, 2015)

it has nothing to do with video.
The radio can automatically turn on when unlocking the vehicle?


----------



## deege (Nov 28, 2013)

*differente value names?*

Hello, I'm trying to code usb video playback in motion on a 2016 F80 but I can't find the speedlock entries so I can change the werte values to FF on both of them. I'm using a retina Macbook so the resolution in Esys is not the best but I can't see them in HU_NBT2. I was wondering if maybe there was an update and they are in a different place or maybe they changed the names? thanks in advance!


----------



## deege (Nov 28, 2013)

Ok so after enabling "high resolution fix" I now see speedlock_speedvalue_min and speedlock_speedvalue_max, I'm assuming these are the new names? Anyways when I tried to edit the werte values I receive an error, attached is the pic.
image upload no registration


----------



## Faz4 (Jul 13, 2016)

*Link for Fbas*

Hi Sheridan do you have a link for when I can buy the Fbas video cable or what I should type in searching for it. Ive bought the Mini AV in put just need the Harness please.

Thanks
QUOTE=shawnsheridan;7401668]Yes. You can retrofit NBT, but after buying the Head Unit, replacing all the FSC Codes, making the Custom Wiring Harness, and installing and coding it, it will be over $5k. Plus, when you go in for dealer programming, you will need to swap it back out for the old CIC unit as ISTA/P will reject it on your build. So, it really isn't practical.

You can though replace the 6FL Aux-In USB port with the AV-In USB Port from the Mini Cooper, and run a FBAS Video line from it to the back of the CIC, probably for around $250.[/QUOTE]


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

Faz4 said:


> Hi Sheridan do you have a link for when I can buy the Fbas video cable or what I should type in searching for it. Ive bought the Mini AV in put just need the Harness please.
> 
> Thanks


I replied to your same PM.


----------



## siqueiros (Aug 5, 2016)

Successfully coded USB video and added the Codecs too, confirm that copy to HDD on NBT doesn't work.


----------

